# Hilti SFB 180



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I need to purchase a new battery. Google only give me rebuild services on E-Bay. Hilti site is pissin me off. Anybody got any leads for me?

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Local brick-and-morter, online, or you don't care?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.voltmanbatteries.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Local brick-and-morter, online, or you don't care?


Good idea, I'll check for local dealer, but would prefer to buy on line. I thought I was there at Hilti's site until they asked me for some code.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's an eBay shop that has 10 new one's for 148 bucks each. http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-!-Hil...)-0370100_W0QQitemZ270422997847QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Good idea, I'll check for local dealer, but would prefer to buy on line. I thought I was there at Hilti's site until they asked me for some code.


When it comes to tools, Chris, I much prefer dealing locally. If I have a warranty issue, I take it in and have a new one in-hand the same day.

With online sources and the battery craps out, you may just be SOL for 8-12 weeks. Not worth it, no matter what the price originally was.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> There's an eBay shop that has 10 new one's for 148 bucks each. http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-!-Hilti-SFB-180-Battery-(2.0-AH-NICD)-0370100_W0QQitemZ270422997847QQcmdZViewItem


Cool Marc, thanks, but I would also prefer not use use E-Bay. I know this guy named Ken that has had some bad experience's there.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> When it comes to tools, Chris, I much prefer dealing locally. If I have a warranty issue, I take it in and have a new one in-hand the same day.


Don't forget that you live in heaven and I live in hell.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Cool Marc, thanks, but I would also prefer not use use E-Bay. I know this guy named Ken that has had some bad experience's there.


Just one. And that's when I sold something, not bought it.




Chris Kennedy said:


> Don't forget that you live in heaven and I live in hell.


But.......... you have...................................... Al!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, scratch an X on the ground and tell Al that there are a few batteries buried there.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Just one. And that's when I sold something, not bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I asked him to take a look at the battery that went south and he bashed it with a shovel and tried to charge it. When that didn't work he bashed it with a shovel again and tried to charge it. Then he said it was beyond repair.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Just one. And that's when I sold something, not bought it.


Does 08 NEC CD ring a bell?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Does 08 NEC CD ring a bell?


Oh, yea. You gotta remember, my memory isn't what.... it isn't.... my memory..... hey, look! A butterfly!




Chris Kennedy said:


> Yeah, I asked him to take a look at the battery that went south and he bashed it with a shovel and tried to charge it. When that didn't work he bashed it with a shovel again and tried to charge it. Then he said it was beyond repair.


 
The battery, or the shovel?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Oh, yea. You gotta remember, my memory isn't what.... it isn't.... my memory..... hey, look! A butterfly!


Thats a puppy, a shiny puppy.







> The battery, or the shovel?


:laughing:

For those new to the Forum that don't know Al...

If you know Al and find these pictures redundant, please move on and talk about health insurance and the real issues we face as American tax payers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Thats a puppy, a shiny puppy........


WHy do you need a new battery for your cordless for? Need to start putting up plywood over your windows for Ana, Bill & Claudette?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> WHy do you need a new battery for your cordless for?


Because one took a crap. Like this thread.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Word is the hilti rep will give you $175 trade in credit for a good condition working Hilti SFH180 for the new SFH180 that has a built in led light with two batteries..... how's that for a kicker deal... u get a new improved tool plus two new fresh batteries.....

update - just looked at my reciept..the new Hilti 18vs are the CPC series with lithium ion battery cells.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Thats a puppy, a shiny puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who's the black male adult digging the trench...where's his "Boss"???


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> who's the black male adult digging the trench...where's his "Boss"???


Goofing off with the camera, of course..... :whistling2:


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

how do you get work done with goof off helper and goof off boss?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> how do you get work done with goof off helper and goof off boss?


Chris is the only goof-off. Al is the one who works hard.


----------

